# Những màu son 3ce đẹp và dễ dùng nhất giúp da nàng trắng lên trông thấy



## MoonLight (15/6/18)

*10 dòng son 3ce với cả trăm màu mà màu nào cũng đẹp. Trời ơi, tôi bị viêm màng túi mất. Biết chọn màu nào bây giờ ? Hãy để chúng tôi gợi ý những màu son 3ce đẹp và dễ dùng nhất giúp da nàng trắng lên trông thấy nhé!*

Là một thương hiệu mỹ phẩm bình dân tại Hàn Quốc, từ khi xuất hiện tại thị trường Việt Nam, 3CE đã liên tục tung ra những bộ sưu tập son 3CE “hit hot” và lần nào ra mắt một bộ son mới, 3CE cũng khiến các tín đồ làm đẹp Việt phải mất ăn mất ngủ.

_

_
_Những màu son 3ce đẹp và dễ dùng nhất giúp da nàng trắng lên trông thấy_
​Trải qua hơn 2 năm xuất hiện trên thị trường Việt Nam, 3CE đã cho ra mắt khoảng 10 dòng son với cả trăm màu mà dòng nào cũng khiến chị em nào phải háo hức: *3CE Mood Recipe 2016*, dòng son giới hạn *3CE x Lily Maymac*, *son 3CE Mood Recipe 2017, son kem lì 3CE Velvet Lip Tint, son 3CE Matte Lip Color, son 3CE Love* gồm 2 dòng: dòng lì – *son Love 3ce Velvet Lip Stick* và dòng bóng – *son Love 3ce Glossy Lip Stick, son 3CE Studio Velvet Cream Lip & Pencil, son 3CE Pot Lip, son 3CE Red Recipe* và dòng son 3CE mới nhất 2018 vừa được ra vào tháng 4/2018 là *son 3CE Soft Lip Lacquer*.

So với bảng màu son 3CE Mood Recipe 2016 thì bảng màu 3CE Mood Recipe 2017 tập trung hơn vào các gam màu nude trầm và sáng nhưng lại không được đánh giá cao về sự mới lạ và không có điểm nhấn nổi bật hơn so với bảng màu năm 2016. Duy chỉ có màu cam nude #219 Brilliant là được đánh giá cao về độ bám môi, lên màu chuẩn & đẹp lại làm sáng tone da cho nàng nữa chứ.

_

_
_Son 3ce Mood Recipe 2017 màu cam nude #219 Brilliant_
​Phiên bản giới hạn son 3CE x Lily Maymac thì vừa ra mắt đã “cháy hàng” và 3CE đã ngưng sản xuất dòng son này. Dòng son 3CE Soft Lip Lacquer thì còn quá mới mẻ, nhiều cô nàng vẫn còn chưa có cơ hội được đụng vào em ấy, son 3CE Love nhỏ xinh, son 3CE Pot Lip và son 3CE Studio Velvet Cream Lip & Pencil thì vừa ra mắt xong lại nhanh chóng “hạ nhiệt” vì không nhận được sự đánh giá cao từ các tín đồ làm đẹp Việt như: khô môi, màu quá tươi sáng chỉ hợp với teen, hay phải kết hợp trộn thêm với màu khác chứ không thể dùng đơn lẻ được,…

_

_
_son 3CE x Lily Maymac phiên bản giới hạn đã ngưng sản xuất_
​Riêng chỉ 3 dòng son Tint, Matte và Red Recipe là đáng chú ý nhất vừa ra mắt đã trở thành tâm bão của các tín đồ làm đẹp Việt và tới năm nay thì 3 dòng son này vẫn là 3 dòng son 3CE nhận được nhiều sự quan tâm và ưa chuộng nhất.

Chính vì thế trong bài viết này, Websosanh.vn xin phép đề cập sâu hơn về 3 dòng son kem lì 3CE Velvet Lip Tint, son 3CE Matte Lip Color và son 3CE Red Recipe xem màu nào đẹp dễ dùng nhất và giúp da nàng trắng lên trông thấy nhé!

*1. Son kem lì 3CE Velvet Lip Tint*

*

*
_Bảng màu Son kem lì 3CE Velvet Lip Tint 10 màu_
​Velvet Lip Tint là dòng son chủ lực mang về doanh thu khủng nhất cho 3CE với 10 màu son kem lì dễ đánh, không kén da hay tuổi tác mà đánh lên thì màu nào cũng đẹp. Tuy nhiên nổi bật nhất trong bảng 10 màu son kem lì 3CE Velvet Lip Tint là màu Save me, Going Right, Pink Break, Best ever,… Đây là những màu son 3ce sẽ giúp da nàng trắng lên trông thấy nàng có thể tham khảo và thử trải nghiệm xem nhé!

*2. Son 3CE Matte Lip Color*

*

*
_Bảng màu Son 3CE Matte Lip Color_
​3CE Matte Lip Color được đánh giá là dòng son 3ce dùng tâm huyết nhất để thực hiện khi quẹt lên môi là thấy mềm, mịn ngay tức thì. Đặc biệt dòng Matte này rất bền màu, dù có ăn uống thả ga thì trên môi vẫn còn một lớp son cơ bản trên môi không bị trôi đi hết nên nàng không phải lo quẹt lại son mỗi khi ăn xong nữa.

Dòng son 3CE Matte Lip Color này có tới hơn 20 màu vừa lạ mắt vừa độc đáo mà màu nào cũng đẹp hết tha hồ cho nàng lựa chọn. Trong đó:

Tông cam là hot trend năm nay và cũng rất phù hợp với mùa hè nên được rất nhiều tín đồ săn lùng đòi mua cho bằng được. Những màu cam nude #705, cam neon #704, cam tươi #309 và cam đất #908 là những màu son 3CE Matte Lip Color được lựa chọn nhiều nhất hiện nay.

_

_
_son 3CE Matte Lip Color màu cam đất #908_
​Rất may là tông này cũng tôn da và giúp da nàng sáng lên trông thấy nên dù nàng sở hữu làn da trắng hay da ngăm thì cam vẫn là màu son nàng nên lựa chọn. Nếu nàng ngại dùng màu cam quá chóe thì nàng cũng có thể thử 2 màu trộn là hồng cam #216 và đỏ cam san hô #401 vừa tôn da lại khiến đôi môi nàng trở lên quyến rũ đấy.

Những nàng nào cá tính và thích phong cách retro đang hot hiện nay thì đừng bỏ qua các màu son 3ce matte đẹp như đỏ đất #118,  vừa hợp trend lại còn tôn da nữa thì còn gì tuyệt hơn nào ?

Đặc biệt những nàng da trắng nhé lại thích tông màu hồng nữa thì càng ngọt ngào và dịu dàng nữ tính hơn với màu hồng #308, hồng fuchsia #402, hồng san hô #702, hồng dâu siêu lạ #703, hồng baby #706, hồng tươi #804 và hồng đất #907.

_

_
_son 3CE Matte Lip Color màu hồng đất #907_​
*3. Son 3CE Red Recipe*
Son 3ce Red Recipe là bộ sưu tập son dành riêng cho các nàng mê “son đỏ” với 5 cây son đỏ đủ sắc độ. Bộ sưu tập son đỏ này chỉ hot sau phiên bản giới hạn son 3CE x Lily Maymac khiến bao chị em phải “ngất lịm” trước sự ngọt ngào của em nó. Đi đâu cũng thấy “bánh bèo” bàn luận về em nó và đua nhau mua cho bằng được một cây son đỏ 3ce thì mới thôi.

_

_
_Son 3CE Red Recipe 5 cây son đỏ “bá cháy bọ chét”_
​Trong số 5 cây son đỏ: đỏ cam – Dolly, đỏ thuần – Moon, đỏ tươi – Squeezing, đỏ hồng – Fig và đỏ thẫm – Ruby Tuesday thì cây son 3ce đỏ tươi #214 là cây son bán chạy nhất trong bảng màu. Trừ cây son 3ce đỏ thẫm #215 là kén da nhất còn 4 cây còn lại đều không quá kén da nên càng nàng da ngăm hay da trắng cũng yên tâm lựa chọn nhé!

Nếu nàng thích lì và bóng 1 chút thì cây son 3ce đỏ hồng #213 sẽ rất phù hợp với nàng còn nếu nàngthích có một bờ môi căng mọng, quyến rũ và cá tính nữa thì 2 màu đỏ cam #211 và đỏ thuần #212 sẽ là lựa chọn sáng giá cho nàng đấy.

_

_
_Son 3CE Red Recipe màu đỏ cam #211_​
_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

